# LSI megaraid i4 no bios prompt (solved: it was busted)

## Oo.et.oO

...so i can't get into the card's bios/setup

the card was missing the J2 jumper which is "bios enable".

so i put that jumper on.  but still no joy.

when i boot into a very new gentoo install

lspci shows the card.

it's in the second pci slot of a:

compaq presario 5108

athlon 1200/100 stepping 02

128 MB of ram

the machine's bios won't let me disable on board stuff.  so it has some overlapping IRQs.  

the bios sees a new mem controller in pci slot two, and two raid controllers.  

any ideas?  the machine doesn't let me see crap of what's going on.  just displays the compaq logo and the memory count ("full" boot test is set in bios).  then goes straight to grub.

i've tried holding down ctrl-m, and ctrl-M, and i've tried tapping them also (sometimes you have to tap del repeatedly to get into the machine's bios.

i don't see any jumpers on this MB, but i could be wrong.Last edited by Oo.et.oO on Tue May 29, 2007 1:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## widan

 *Oo.et.oO wrote:*   

> the card was missing the J2 jumper which is "bios enable". so i put that jumper on.  but still no joy.

 

What happened when there was no jumper ? At least some LSI cards seem to interpret it the non-obvious way (ie jumper present means BIOS is disabled), at least according to the documentation (that PDF is not for your particular card, it's for a 320-2E SCSI RAID card, but the one for your card does not mention how the jumper is interpreted).

----------

## Oo.et.oO

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *Oo.et.oO wrote:*   the card was missing the J2 jumper which is "bios enable". so i put that jumper on.  but still no joy. 
> 
> What happened when there was no jumper ? At least some LSI cards seem to interpret it the non-obvious way (ie jumper present means BIOS is disabled), at least according to the documentation (that PDF is not for your particular card, it's for a 320-2E SCSI RAID card, but the one for your card does not mention how the jumper is interpreted).

 

same response (or lack there of) with jumper or none.

i'm gonna put the card in another machine to see what happens.

----------

## Oo.et.oO

put the card in another machine and i still don't get any card bios info/prompt. 

i think this thing is busted.

----------

## widan

Maybe the onboard BIOS got corrupt in some way. There is a checksum in the ROM header and if it does not match the BIOS won't be loaded. You can try to reflash it (you will need to get the flashing tool and BIOS on LSI site) just in case.

----------

## Oo.et.oO

BTW...

i bit the bullet and bought a new card and it *just worked*.

so the old one was def. busted.   gotta love ebay.   got my money back sans shipping.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

